# nothing works!!!!!



## seansk (Feb 10, 2006)

ok so I'm a pretty skinny guy and started working out beginning of January, I have a hard time gaining weight...But since I started training I eat a lot more! protein, more carbs before workout and more calories!  I work out and I get sore  as well.  But I have not gained any muscle mass in the pass months and a half.  I was wondering what it is that I am doing wrong??!!! any ideas???

I increase the weights and get stronger but not bigger!!!


----------



## GFR (Feb 10, 2006)

seansk said:
			
		

> ok so I'm a pretty skinny guy and started working out beginning of January, I have a hard time gaining weight...But since I started training I eat a lot more! protein, more carbs before workout and more calories! I work out and I get sore as well. But I have not gained any muscle mass in the pass months and a half. I was wondering what it is that I am doing wrong??!!! any ideas???
> 
> I increase the weights and get stronger but not bigger!!!


Post your diet and workout in the propper fourms...
Most people ( 99%)  only gain 1-2 lbs of pure muscle a month....so if you don't gain fat it's hard to see the 1-2 lbs gain..


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2006)

seansk welcome to IM!


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Feb 11, 2006)

welcome 

check out the diet/nutrition forum.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 11, 2006)

If you have only been doing it for a month and a half, your biggest problem is skewed expectation.  Read the diet secdtion and eat, nuff said.  Good luck, and Godspeed.


----------



## ag-guys (Feb 11, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> welcome
> 
> check out the diet/nutrition forum.



Yes, and also remember to eat, eat, eat.  Diet is essential.

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## seansk (Feb 14, 2006)

continued form before..........AND TO TOP IT ALL OFF my stomach has just been popping out...instead of gaining muscle...this is extremely weird...I am the one who never gains fat, I am the little scronny kid who never gains anything...now i'm just gaining fat...and can't get rid of it...my body is being really weird...i guess I eat enought but its not going to the wrong place!!! please help!!!


----------



## shm353 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Give it time!*

Dude 
 I was that scrawny kid too! the perverbial 90# weakling. I gave up 'cause like all kids you want immediate results. I was 150# at 6'1" at 17. 
 Think positive!, This ain't a short term race. It's a lifestyle.
 It's very important to set short term weight goals, pay attention to proper form, stick to basic movements, eat till you wanna puke, drink shitloads of water, and be patient for a long, long time. You will grow in time. Slow and steady wins the race. Don't over analyze lack of results. Muscle is gained more in ounces instead of pounds.
 Nothing of real value comes fast and easy anyway.
 I'm pushing 53 and now weigh 205 with little fat and I love seeing my body transform into a mass of muscle for the first time in my life thanks to the motivation of the help from everyone on this forum. You've got the advantage of age, time, and great testosterone levels to use.
Welcome, stick around and I guarantee you will learn and gain alot here.


----------



## seansk (Feb 15, 2006)

thank you for the support I really appreciate it and I will keep on going...and keep working out....what are you guy's opinion in terms of eating...like i said I am gaining fat on my belly, so what is the proper diet?!!! to gain muscle but less fat....I would appreciate your help.

I have checked out the nutrition forum but, they just give you averages...I wana see someones actual daily intake, I am 130 pounds 5-7....THANK AGAIN TO ALL YOUR SUPPORT

some workout scheds would be nice too..


----------



## theoldeagle (Feb 15, 2006)

While I am not going to directly answer your question, because you want specifics and I just dont have them. I am actually about the same size. 5' 7" 132--135 dry weight. Best advice I can give you is to ensure that you are taking in lots of "high" quality calories such as lean meats, tuna and fish for protein. Carbs, but not sugary carbs, etc. Avoid the sugar in foods and drink and follow the basic guidelines outlined in the Diet/Nutrition sections such as protein/lb body weight, etc. and you should slowly but surely gain some mass. I too started heavily around Jan after a few year break and while I cant say I have gained "weight" I have gained form and size and lost some of the extra  fat that I had. Hence I have see a slow change in full body composition. This is a very slow process, and I will have to work my self to the bone to get in the basic shape I need/want to be in for the summer.. Have to impress the ladies, you know.

I would say that after about 5-6 months of a healthy, lean diet and  rigorous workout plan--- you will notice at least some difference.. Hope that puts you at ease a little--these guys and gals on here are great and have lots of valuable experience and advice. just remember that everyone's body is a little different and will respond differently and at different rates than other people.
Sorry if any of my statements werent wuite on, but I think they are pretty close. Rock ON and ROCK OUT


----------



## MyK (Feb 18, 2006)

welcome to IM


----------



## 33ecooks (Feb 18, 2006)

welcome - it's just a matter of time man you'll get there. I see it every year new guys coming into the gym and complain about the same thing and quit after 2 months from frustration. Just stick with it it'll happen man.


----------



## seansk (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks for the motivation...I NEVER QUIT ANYTHING!! As a college student who struggled , and most of all WAITED PATIENTLY to get into dental school I know the worth of patience......results in anything is not instant...and I now realize it...as human beings we want everthing quickly!!! but thanks and I'll keep on going...its a lifestyle change...not a temporary plan!


----------

